# agregar reverb a un amplificador



## ivans69 (Abr 6, 2011)

hola amigos, bien la cuestion es que estoy haciendo un amplificador para guitarra, deshice un organo ya que todas las c# no sonaban y la pieza era casi imposible de conseguir y ademas muy cara
bien, le estoy armando un ecualizador y quisiera meterle reverb tambien, pero no se como lo podria hacer ya tengo la caja de reverb con su circuito de entrada y salida de audio solo que no se como acoplarlo a el preamplificador
tendran algun circuito para agregarle esta reverb?

se los agradezco muchisimo 
saludos

ivan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

¿ Fotos ? ¿ Diagramas ?

Del amplificador y del teclado.

Saludos !


----------



## Xander (Abr 6, 2011)

ivans69 dijo:


> ...ya tengo la caja de reverb con su circuito de entrada y salida de audio solo que no se como acoplarlo a el preamplificador
> tendran algun circuito para agregarle esta reverb?...



No hace falta otro circuito si ya tienes el reverb completo...lo debes acoplar entre el preamplificador y el ecualizador...[pre>reverb>eq>...] el pre hacia la entrada del reverb y la salida hacia el control de tono...
pd: _sube algunas fotos._

saludos!


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 6, 2011)

bueno, no me explique bien, si entiendo lo que dices xndr, mas bien lo que busco es como acoplar la reverb pero que se pueda ajustar la reververacion por medio de un potenciometro, asi como la traen ya algunos aplificadores

mañana posteo algunas fotos
saludos


----------



## Xander (Abr 7, 2011)

Ah...ok...mira, adjunte una imagen, donde el pot "A" seria para controlar la resonancia, y el pot "B" para el volumen del efecto...donde esta el signo "?" lo puse por que creo que algo falta ahi..si otra persona del foro me ayudara con eso por favor..no quiero confundirte, pero se que así funcionara...


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 10, 2011)

mmmmm, si, creo entender, entonces el equalizador tendria dos entradas? una donde va limpio el sonido y otra con el efecto reverb,asi es como yo lo entiendo
dime si estoy en lo correcto


----------



## Xander (Abr 10, 2011)

Te podría explicar mejor si subieras el diagrama del pre y el EQ que estas armando...

Mira...en la imagen aparece el esquema de un amplificador convencional (peavey blazer) fijate en las distintas etapas que trae, quiza ya lo sabes, puedes usar este esquema como guia...fijate en los potes de la distorsion, puedes usar la misma configuracion para el reverb...Ver el archivo adjunto 51408te adjunto el esquema completo por si te sirve...

...insisto, sube diagramas, fotos, lo que sea para conocer lo que estas haciendo.


----------

